# Remigny Quebec 6/30/2007 - 7/7/2007



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Fair week for fishing Lac Remigny and adjacent Lac Des Quinze in Quebec. We were hit with one cold front after another. I'm blaming the weather!Mornings were in low 40's and water was unusuallly high and cold at 64F. The wind/rain/cool air limited our plans of exploring eastern section of Des Quinze and Lac Simard. Two days were warm enough for short sleeves. Bugs not bad at all. 

We did hit a bunch a walleye, more than usual, in the 15" - 20" range by trolling cranks in 10-15' of weater. Smallmouth were damn few in spite of casting/trolling rocky shorelines. Pike were not exactly jumping into the boat. When the hammerhandles are tight lipped, tough fishing is in store. We could have used a better pike bite to make the trip more interesting at times. We had a few days where you couldn't barely buy a pike and that is unusual. I caught a 38"/15# pike by myself fishing one blustery afternoon with a looming cold front storm a few minutes away. Silver/gold Williams Wabler lite spoon trolling in the middle of a mile long cabbage patch; I hooked what felt like a just another snag in a pile of weeds until he burned off some line. Between backing the boat up, yanking the pike through cabbage, playing him 4 times at the boat, I finally netted him. We also caught about a dozen or so in the 26" to 30" range with many throwbacks in the hammerhandle to ~23" range. Most pike were taken on 1/2 oz Williams wabler spoons or bombers trolled in shallow water near drop offs or over cabbage weeds. We had fish fries most nights and brought home 12 pike and about 10 walleye. This was probably our last trip to Camps Ronoda as we need some new scenery and noticed more cabins and a good number of ice fishing huts on shore. Also, the price has gone up considerably to $750 out the door (deluxe cabin for 3) when you figure it was a little over $400 just 4 yrs ago. The Canadians accepted US bucks at par. $4.30 US per gallon for gas. Ouch.


----------



## buckeye024 (Apr 14, 2006)

You've had some tough trips there in the last couple years. It's a shame the fishing has fallen off. Did the locals acknowledge a drop off in overall fishing on Remigny or do they think its just bad timing/weather?


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

The locals will never tell you anything but great fishing stories. I have been hammered with excessively hot weather (lake over 80F) last year and multiple cold fronts this year. The lake was plenty murky when I arrived this past week so i started with an upset lake and watched about 3 cold fronts occupy 5 of 7 days. I needed a few calm days in row to settle things down but it never happened. 

Over the 5 years, i must say that when the pike are biting, Remigny is hard to beat. It's a great fishery. Now when i comes to 40"+ lunkers, i have my doubts because the lake has its share of cottages and ice fishing shacks and we've peaked out at 38" on two occasions. My interest in trying another lake is based on need for new adventure, somewhat lower price, and perhaps, lastly, some better chance at a trophy pike in the 40" range. I really like more remote, clearer lake. As Remigny is a natural, mature lake, there is plenty of shallow weed beds, but with the muddy bottoms comes murky water that can turn fish off for some time. Remigny is not known for great walleye fishing either. Nearby Des Quinze holds walleye and smallmouth, but i would not consider it a great fishery with limited wed beds and shoals, extensive flat regions of nothingness, and very murky at times as a mud bottom reservoir, at least on the west end. All things said, if my boys say "let's go back to Camps Ronoda next year", then I'm going back.

On separate note, the owner of Camps Ronoda, Glenn Oblander from Ohio, passed at age 50 last fall and his young assistant, Jason, is doing a heck of a job keeping things running while trying to buy the estate. While the old cabins are fair, the deluxe cabins are top notch and worthy of mention. His boats/motors look good as does his meal plan (from passing by when served). We did eat pike/walleye for 5 nights and brought a cooler full home.


----------



## yankee (Apr 8, 2005)

Tough weather for sure. Good for you on toughing it out. I've been in that weather myself up there a few times and all you can do is make the best of it.

Sounds like you didn't do to bad considering the weather. WTG on netting a very nice pike by yourself. It's not that easy to do by yourself....been there too 

Large pike, good walleye and remote??? If your adventurous..think Abitibi  

I hear ya about the prices going up and the exchange rate is not helping. Plus I find things more expensive up north.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Any particular part of or camp at Abitibi? That is one big lake with some chop that could keep my 16' deep v aluminum boat at the dock. I like the idea of going further north to get reduced fishing pressure.


----------



## ocala (Jan 30, 2005)

ohiojmj, hows it going. We talked back and forth a couple years ago when I went to Camps Ronada. Too bad the trip didn't turn out well. Also sad to hear Glenn passed away. He was a great host. 
So is your new location going to be a drive in or fly in? If I remembered correctly you towed your boat last time.
Dave.


----------



## Redear (Apr 11, 2004)

Ohiojmj you said 750 at Camp Ronda does thet include boat and motor.I figure not i think you have said your elec minn kota breaks every yr lol.The place at Lady Evelyn went from 750 a cabin to 325 per person last yr includeing boats and motors.The fly in this yr was 800 each out of Armstrong included everything but food drinks and bait.Cheepest i found for a fly in was 750 each but like all places you dont get much for the cheep rates.Its bad enough on a drive in lake but i wouldn't like getting stuck all week at a bad fly in camp with no body to yell at an can't leave.Are fly in was out of Armstrong Ont. as far north as you can drive.Several outfiters there but we went with Thunderhook Fly-Ins because of good reports from OGF members ,we fished Smooth Rock Lake good walleye and trout but didn't see and 40 20lbs pike caught had a lot of 24s to 31s other lakes they go to are better for big pike but most are catch and relese for big pike.Check em out.
Fred


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

It wasn't a bad week, just fair fishing. Fair up north is when you struggle to catch a dozen fish in a day or two and they bite good other days with no all out major "bite any lure in the water" episode. Anytime I'm fishing, it's not bad.

The $750 cabin price was for 3 with my own boat and food. I usually bring my two boys or nephews for a party of 3. The fly-ins sound great, but I'm not willing to dole out $800 x 3 = $2400. The boys are also intersted in a more numbers of fish, so we may very well check places where you can catch some pan fish, unless my desire to catch and release a big pike win out. I'm going the Red Cedar Lake in the fall for 4 day camp out where we got good numbers before, but being only 45 minutes north of Northbay, I don't have high hopes of replacing my July week trip at RCL or C&R'ing a trophy pike. It just happens to suit my college reunion buddies for distance, canoeing, camping, and some fishing for me.

My Minnkota Powerdrive works flawlessly now. It was a connection between the plug outlet and the wiring to the battery on my Starcraft that lost power once in a while, usually in Canada. My patience paid off because I was close to tossing the PD in the drink a few times.

Glenn at Camps Ronoda was a wonderful camp owner and we became friends immediately. When my boys were tired of me, I used to hang with Glenn for a few beers and conversion since he was exactly my age...


----------

